#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  اسكندراني و رمضـان بيجمعنـا

## boukybouky

[SIZE=4]

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك اسكندراني معنا في رمضان بيجمعنا
و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات

اولا كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا بوكى ورمضان كريم
أعاده الله عليكِ وعلى الأسرة الكريمة والأمة الأسلامية بالخير
وكما عودتينا دايما بموضوعات مميزة بها اسلوب الأخت بوكى بكل ثقافتها
وخلفياتها الطيبة
وكل سنه وكل أعضاء وعضوات المنتدى وهم طيبين بالشهر الكريم
وان شاء الله نستفيد به وبكل ايامه فى التقوى والتقرب الى الله
عل وعسى تُقبل أعمالنا ونفوز بالجنة

و كما ترى فنحن نتكلم عن التجمع و لمة الأهل و الأقارب و الأصدقاء في شهر البركة 
ماذا تمثل لمة رمضان لاسكندراني و ليتك تكلمنا عن تجمعات رمضان و ذكرياتها معك 

واهلا بالأسئله
طبعا لمة الأهل والأقارب والاصدقاء خصوصا برمضان
لها شكل وطعم تانى
فأذا كانت صلة أرحامنا طوال السنه فرضا فما بالك برمضان
واللمة عند اسكندرانى قد لا تختلف عنها عند اى فرد اخر 
والحمد لله على نعم وفضل المولى عز وجل تمثل الكثير
تمثل التواد والتراحم والحب الصادق وفيه مثل بيقول
أهلك لا تهلك 
ولا اخفى عليك ان برناج رمضان اصبح له جدول تقريبا فى كل البيوت 
حنفطر عند فلان 
وفلان حيفطر معانا 
وحنتجمع كلنا عن فلان 
والكل حيتجمع عندنا 
وهكذا 
جدول اصبح محفوظ وموروث وموثق كمان 
بل اصبح من يتخلف عنه كانه ارتكب جريمة 
واول كلمة تتقال ما انت عارف 
وده دليل على انه اصبح موثق وثابت 
وهذا الامر ان دل عن شىء 
فيدل ان الحب اصلا فى القلوب ولكن يغلفه التعب والمشاغل والمشاكل ولكن جوهره صافى نقى فى اول بادره لوجود مساحة للحب فييظهر الحب بل بيتدفق كنبع حب من القلوب 
سعادتى لا توصف بالتجمع الأسرى وأيضا بالجيران القدام والأصدقاء الأوفياء

و لكي تكمل لمتنا الحلوة لا نستطيع ان ننسى المنتدي في هذا التجمع ...
على مدار عمر منتدى أبناء مصر هناك أعضاء رحلت و آخرى جديدة اشتركت و اعضاء بترحل و تعود و أعضاء رحلت دون عودة.... تحب رمضان يجمعك بمن هنا...؟؟ و لماذا؟

كلامك صح جدا اللمه بمنتدى ابناء مصر جميلة طول العام وبرمضان
لها طابع خاص يميزها عن باقى المنتديات وخصوصا وجود الأعضاء المميزين اما الغياب والذهاب
هكذا الدنيا البعض يرحل عنها والبعض يسافر وآخر يعود دائما بمتغيرات
وسبحان الله وحده هو الدائم الذى لا يتغير
طبعا أعضاء كثيرون رحلوا من المنتدى لأى اسباب وان كانت غير معروفة
لكنهم تركوا بصمات بحروفهم وموضوعاتهم تجعلنا نذكرهم بكل الخير
من ردودهم ومواقفهم الجميلة وقلوبهم الصافية

يذكرنى الآن الأخت الغالية بسنت أخت جليلة أعطت للمنتدى الكثير
من وقتها وأخلاصها دون أنتظار اى رد فعل غير سعادتها بالعطاء

وايضا العصابة بكل أعضائها 
الأخت بنت شهريار والأخت مى مؤمن وندى الايام 
كانت لهم ومازالت مكانة رائعة بقلوبنا جميعا كانوا يتركون بصمات
بكل القاعات بخفة ظلهم وروحهم الطيبة وموضوعاتهم الجميلة ومودتهم الصادقة

اخى عزيز زيزو يا زيزو 
شعلة متدفقه من النشاط والحماس وصدقه ووضوحه وموضوعاته المتميزة ونشاطه الذى اثرى قاعة السيارات

الاستاذ الجميل والشاعر الرقيق 
يحيى زكريا 
سياف النونات ومحامى الرجال الغلابه المظلومين 

الاستاذ الفاضل الكريم 
سيد عطيه 
الشاعر والانسان والاب الحنون 

اسماء كثيرة لا يمكن ان تنسى من الذاكرة ولا من صفحات ابناء مصر 

اخى العزيز ابو منار 
اخى العزيز الجامح 
اخى العزيز السواح 
اخى العزيز رضا لابى
اخى العزيز بيدووو
اخى العزيز الصاعق 
اخى العزيز المفكر 
اخى العزيز حمادو
اخى أحمد المليجي 
اخى LORDKAZA هاني مختار
الاخت العزيزة اوشا ام محمد
الاخت الطيبه احلى كلمة
اختى العزيزة حنان
الاخت العزيزة ام البنات 
الاخت العزيزة نهر الحياه
اختى العزيزة ام الشهيد 
الاخت العزيزة د رحاب 
الاخت العزيزة Amira
الاخت العزيزة دكتورة نسيبه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا بوكى 
لو قلت اسماء لن تكفى صفحات للتحدث عن كل شخص ترك مشاركة فى موضوع او شاركت معه فى موضوع 

حقيقى باذكرهم بكل الخير وان شاء الله يعود الغائب ويظل الموجود
ان شاء الله يعود لنا كل غائب
 ليتهم يقرأون تلك الصفحات ليعلموا مقدارهم لدينا و إعتزازنا بهم و بوجودهم معنا 

اسكندراني انت من الأعضاء القدامى في أبناء مصر مر عليك كثير من المواضيع و الأعضاء ...ما هو الموضوع الذي قرأته و أحسست انه مس شئ بداخلك و لماذا..و ما هو أكثر موضوع أغضبك و لماذا ..و ما هو الموضوع الذي تحب ان يتواجد و لم يتواجد بعد 

الموضوع الذى مس الكثير الكثير الكثير بداخلى هو موضوع 

رد الجميل 

بما يحمله من حب وصفاء وموده ومشاعر انسانية دافئه

اما ما أغضبنى صعب جدا ان يغضب أسكندرانى الا بموضوع يمس 
مصرنا الحبيبة اى موضوع يمس مصر من بعيد او قريب لمجرد التشويه
يغضبنى كثيرا وخصوصا عندما يكون كاتبها يستفز داخلى ووطنيتى ومصريتى
وبعد ان تناقشيه بالعقل والأدلة والبراهين يجادل تانى فأشعر
انه لا يجادل بل يبث سم حقده وكراهيته فى مصر وشعبها 
هنا فقط اشعر بالغضب 

الموضوع الذى أحب ان يتواجد بالمنتدى حقيقى باحب جدا العمل الجماعى وأنا من أنصارة وخصوصا اننا بمنتدانا مبدعين ومتميزين كتار جدا 
ولكن محتاجين التشجيع والأستعانه بهم بموضوعات كبيرة تحقق الهدف والفائدة المرجوة والحمد لله هذا موجود بالمنتدى 

هل تعتقد ان العلاقات الشخصية بين أعضاء المنتدى تؤثر على المنتدى؟؟ و هل يا ترى هذا التأثير بالسلب ام بالإيجاب..و ما هو السبيل للخروج من هذه الأزمة؟

اعتقد ان العلاقات الشخصية على جميع المستويات سواء بالمنتدى او خارجة
ان كانت لا تضيف للانسان شيئ جميل وسعادة فليس لها اى لزوم
اما بالمنتديات عموما فهى مسألة نسبية جدا فكلنا نتعرض للنجاح او الفشل بعلاقتنا داخل او خارج المنتدى ولكن رايى الخاص لابد الا تؤثر هذة العلاقات بالسلب على أوقات تواجدنا بالمنتدى والا نستخدم هذا المكان الجميل بتصفية حسابات خاصة بين الأعضاء 

والسبيل للخروج من هذه الأزمة الا نخلط الأوراق والمواضيع والعلاقات
فيما بينها وان نحاول ان نتعلم ثقافة الأختلاف مع الاخر
ليس معنى اننى مختلف معك براى او قضية اننا أصبحنا أعداء
فالأختلاف والتنوع والتغيير هم اهم سمه من سمات استمرار الحياه 
فلو كل اختلاف اصبح معركة لما تطور شىء فى الكون 

والحمد لله معظم الأعضاء على دراية بكلامى هذا والكثير يطبقة بسلوكة
والقليل هو من لا يلتزم كطبيعة كل شيئ وكل نظرية هناك مساحة للأختلاف والتعدد

ما هو أغرب موقف مر بك في المنتدى تتذكره دوماً و لا تنساه؟

الموقف ده حصل مع الاخت العزيزة بوكى 
فى شهر رمضان من عدة سنوات ماضية 
بوكى عملت موضوع عضو على مائدة الافطار
بصراحه بما انى بحب اللمه عملت موضوع 
مائدة رحمن المنتدى اتفضل انت معزوم 

وتقريبا اخدت نفس الاسئلة اللى بوكى عملتها لضيفها 
حقيقى بوكى لم تعترض ومزعلتش لكن اللى بهدل الدنيا 
صديقة عزيزة جدااااااا وطيبه جدااااااااااااااااااااا
اختى العزيزة اوشا 
والحمد لله انها لم ترسل اوراقى الى وزيرة خارجية امريكا وقتها مادلين أولبرايت 
ياااااه يا اسكندراني تعرف ردك هذا رجعني لثلاث سنوات مضت  :: 
و أدركت للحظة أن هذه هي السنة الرابعة لي في لقاءات رمضان ابتسمت و قلت ياااااه  :: 
ربنا يجمعنا على الخير و في الخير دايماً

سؤال تحب ان توجهه لأحد الأعضاء او المشرفين فما هو و لمن؟

سؤالى لنا جميعا اعضاء ومشرفين 

انت داخل المنتدى ليه ؟

وبعد ما كل منا يجاوب على السؤال ده حاساله سؤال كمان 

هل حققت ما دخلت من اجله ؟

في مساحة مفتوحة ماذا يحب ان يقول اسكندراني؟ 

عندما تتكلم لابد ان تتكلم من القلب حتى يصل كلامك الى قلوب من حولك 

ولا تظن ابدااااااااااااااا 
انك اذكى من الجميع 
حب الناس كل الناس تحبك 
افتح قلبك تفتح لك قلوب 
مد يدك بالحب تمتد اليك كل الايادى بالحب 
ضع بين عينيك الحكمة التى تقول 
عامل الناس بما تحب ان يعاملوك به
وثق دائما فى قول الله 
لايحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله 

هؤلاء مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى اكتب سطر او سطرين بجانب كل اسم 

**مي مؤمن**
احد زعماء اكبر تنظيم ارهابى فى المنتدى 
قائدة الجناح العسكرى لعصابة حماده وتوتو 
اسكندرانية جدعه جداااااااااااا
رغم سنها الصغير 
الا انك تشعر بعقل راجح وثقافة عاليه 
لا يذكر اسمها امام اى عضو الا يقول لك اخت عزيزة 
ويحكى لك عن مواقف رائعه لها 
اتذكر لها موقف معى شخصيا 
بعد مسابقة اوسكار ابناء مصر 
فتح الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
موضوع لتغيير اسم اوسكار الى توت وعمل تصويت 
وصل نتيجة التصويت الى 17 لصالح اسم توت و0 لاوسكار 
دخلت مى مؤمن وبشجاعة قالت انا مع اوسكار واساند اوسكار 
ومن بعد دخولها تحولت النتيجة خلال 5 ايام الى
42 لصالح اوسكار و22 لصالح توت 
اعتز جدا بها واتمنى رجوعها للمنتدى 

**Zizo Ya Zizo**
مع زيزو انت مع اخ بكل معنى كلمة اخ 
لا يتاخر لحظة عن المساعدة والمساندة 
حتى بدون ان تطلب تجد زيزو بجوارك يساعد ويساند ويدعم 
اشكره على كل موقف كريم وقفه معى 
كل خدمة قدمها قبل ان اطلبها 
فى مسابقة اوسكار 
رغم عدم اشتراكه فيها ورفضه المشاركة فى لجنة التحكيم 
الا انه قدم لى اكبر دعم فى متابعة الموضوعات وتواريخها والمكرر والمنقول 
فعلا مع زيزو انت مع اخ 
اعتز به اخ وصديق من خلال المنتدى وعلى المستوى الشخصى 

**بنت شهريار**
الأخت العزيزة بنت شهريار
أخت نشرت الفرحة والبسمة بكل مكان بالمنتدى والمعلومة المفيدة
والموضوعات التى أسعدتنا جميعا ولن ننسى موضوع من أنا ؟
وكم المشاركين بهذا الموضوع وجو الود والروح الصافية الذى كان بالأجواء
أقل لها تركتى فراغا كبيرا بمكانك وعودتك أكيد ستكون رائعة
ربنا يبارك لها باسرتها ويوفقها بحياتها

**شخص هو يعرف نفسه جيداًً** 
حقيقى يا بوكى مبعرفش والله اسلوب هو عارف نفسه دى 
اصلى اسكندرانى بلاسه وصديرى
ومينفعش ولا يليق بى ان اتكلم باسلوب هو يعرف نفسه 
رجولتى تمنعنى من اسلوب هو عارف نفسه 
وقت ما اعاوز اقول مش بستنى لحظة بقول وباعلى صوتى 
وبسمع كل الناس 
الحمد لله انى اسكندرانى 

هناك أغنية لوردة كانت بتقول على ما أذكر "ناس مش عايزين راحتنا كل يوم قاعدين في بيتنا و يطلعوا يجيبوا في سيرتنا....." ماذا تفعل مع هؤلاء؟؟ 

بصراحة ان باحب ان اضع الأمور بنصابها ومكانها المعين ولا تتعدى الامور حدودها ولا تخلط الاوراق ابدا 
دعينى أسألك سؤال
من هم الناس الذى ستثقى بهم وتدخليهم بيتك من الاساس
أكيد هم ناس وثقتى فيهم وأخترتيهم بعناية فائقة وبعد تروى وتفكير
لان صعب جدا ان نستقبل داخل بيوتنا ناس دون المستوى
فان حدث هذا معى ولو انه لم يحدث الحمد لله 
فسألقى باللوم وكثير من المسؤلية على انا بالدرجة الأولى 
لانى انا من أخترت هؤلاء الناس
وانا من سمحت لهم بالدخول لبيتى وجرحه فلما يطلعوا
يجيبوا سيرتى يبقى انا أخطأت بالأختيار ولازم على الفور ان اصحح أختيارى
بالبعد عنهم دون عودة مهما كانت الأسباب
لانهم لا يستحقون ذلك حينها وأعاتب اسكندرانى لأنه تهاون بمعرفتهم جيدا
كفانى وكفاكِ أختى بوكى شر هؤلاء الناس والمسلمين جميعا
معك كل الحق هو خطأونا من البداية، و لا يوجد أحد يتعلم بالساهل...ربنا يكفينا شر النفوس المريضة 

هل رمضان بيختلف في الاسكندرية عن باقي المحافظات؟ بمعني هل هناك عادات او مراسم معينة تحدث فيه تميز المحافظة عن غيرها من باقي المحافظات؟

للاسف الشديد لم يعد هناك ما يميز مكان عن مكان 

اندثرت كل مظاهر الاحتفالات الشعبيه برمضان 

موكب السادة الصوفيه يوم الاحتفال بالرؤية 
والحشد الرائع والاغانى والاناشيد والتواشيح الدينية الجميله 
يبدا الموكب من المنشية خلف الجندى المجهول ويسير حتى مسجد المرسى ابو العباس 
لاعلان الرؤية من هناك 

شكل فانوس رمضان ايضا اختلف وشاهدنا فانوس كرومبو وفانوس نانسى عجرم 
التمر والبلح اصبحنا نسمع عن بلح نانسى عجرم والشبح 
موائد الرحمن طبعا صدر قانون بمنعها 
اسبوع عمل الكعك والافران والصاجات 
للاسف مظاهر جميله احتفت ولم نعد نراها 
ومشاعر طيبة لم نعد نراها  

في ختام لقاءنا نشكرك اسكندراني على قبولك تشريفنا في رمضان بيجمعنا 
و ندعوا الله أن يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال 


كانت جولة معكِ أختى العزيزة جميلة ومشوقه ورجعتينى لذكريات
جميلة والحمد لله عملنا تنشيط للذاكرة وحقيقى أستمتعت بالاسئلة
وأتمنى ان أكون ضيف مش تقيل على الأعضاء وعليكِ أختى بوكى
وبأنتظار ضيفك الجديد يهذا الموضوع الجميل

وهذة هدية أسكندرانى بمناسبة الشهر





أخواني و أخواتي اترككم في حفظ الله و أمنه و لقاءنا الأخير بعد يومين مع الأخت الغالية  loly_h

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

*الله الحوار جميل وفيه كلام كتير قوي عايز يتقال ،
ارجع بيتنا وأرجعلك تاني يا أستاذ نادر 
بس ليا عندك عتاب كنت الشخص اللي توجهله كلمه وهو عارف نفسه كنت عايز تكتب هاوجه لسامح وقول بقى وهات اللي عندك ، بس لو سمحت مالكش دعوة بال9 عزومات ،  ، 8 جمبري وأسماك وواحدة على اللي هاتاكل منه فراشة 

بوكي : شكراً على مجهوداتك ربنا يكرمك يا رب*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب الجميل نـــــادر  :f: 
تعرف قدرك لدي ، وتعرف أنك من الأشخاص الذين أئتمنهم وأبوح لهم بما في صدري ، ولم يحدث مرة أن أخلفت معي وعدا ، أو أني كلفتك بأمر وخذلتني فيه ...
تواجدك أخي الحبيب يخلق توازن كبير بالمنتدى ويجعل له طعماً مميزاً ، ولما لا ومن منا مثلك ؟ ..... 
أنت من الأقلاء الثابتون على الحب وتقديم حسن الظن والمعاملة الحسنة للجميع وبذل الجهد والوقت لترسم بسمة على وجه أحبائك وتشجعهم على الإستمرار وتحثهم على إخراج طاقاتهم وتفجير إبداعاتهم .
دعوتني لكثير من الموضوعات راجيا أن أشارك وأساهم في إبداعات الآخرين ... أشعرتني دون أن تقصد أنك تخاف على أحبائك وضيوفك أن لاينالوا الإهتمام الواجب لتفجير طاقاتهم وشحذ هممهم ودفعهم لتقديم المزيد والتعبير عن أنفسهم ..

مهما أسهبت وتكلمت بشخصك الجميل لن أوفيك حقك وبمشيئة الله أستضيفك بعد هذا الشهر المبارك لأتجول بداخل تلك الشخصية الساحرة .... إسكندراني  :f: 
الأسكندرية تلك الدرة الساحرة التي دوماً تمنحنا رجال يعرفون كيف تكون الرجولة ..
أسكندرية ماريا وترابها زعفران ...
سأدخر بعض الكلمات لهذا اللقاء المنتظر معي والذي أعلم أنه سيكون مميز ..
لك مني أسمى معاني الحب والتقدير لشخصك الجميل .
دمت بحب
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين

----------


## سوما

الأسكندرانى أ.  \ نادر..
كعادتى معك أحسست بصدق كبير وواضح كل كلمة قرأتها فى الحوار  :2: 
أدام الله عليك صدق كلماتك ونقاء قلبك و صفاء روحك ...... :f: 
تقبل كامل أحترامي وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم ...... :f2: 
بوكي ,,,,  :f: 
مجهودك مميز فى جميع مشاركاتك ,, دمتِ لنا بكل خير وعافية  :f2:

----------


## nariman

*من الحاجات المميزة فيك يا أستاذ نادر انك شخصية واضحة وصريحة* 
*عندك طاقة كبيرة من العطاء والحب لكل اللي حواليك*

*ده اللي بلمسه من مشاركاتك وطوال وجودي معكم*
*ربنا يكرمك وكل سنة وانت طيب*
 :f2: 

*تسلم الأيادي يا بوكي* 
 :f2:

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى اسكندرانى* 
*مرحبا بك فى لمتنا الجميلة* 
*ومن هنا اقدم لك كلمة شكر*
*فأنت شخص كريم تحب الخير* 
*وتعطى الكثير دون مقابل* 
*عندما تعمل فى المنتدى* 
*فأنك  تعمل كأنه شغلك الشاغل* 
*وليس عمل لمجرد التكليف* 
*فالف شكر على وجود بيننا* 
*وعلى بصمتك فى المنتدى* 

*وشكرا لكى يا بوكى على احلى لمة* 
*مع احلى اسكندرانى استاذ / اسكندرانى*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أستاذ نادر  

حوار جميل جدا   :f2: 

بسيط و يدخل القلب مباشرة

تحدثت ببساطة و شفافية شديدة

حديثك عن الصحبة و اللمة..اكثر من رائع..مس عندي  مشاعر جميلة جدا..احتفظ بها لكل شخص غالي..اتمني أن يظل في حياتي..

و اختيار رائع لشخصيات جميلة جدا..تمثل رموز في منتدانا

** حديثك عن ثقافة الاختلاف..اتفق معك فيه تماما..و سبق ان تحدثت فيه ايضا ..في حواري مع بوكي..اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية..جملة نرددها كثيرا ..و نطبقها في حياتنا ..بندرة شديدة.

أستاذ نادر..أكرر شكري لحوارك الهادئ الممتع..

تقبل خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي :f2: 

الغالية ..ريهام

لا تزال حواراتك موضع اعجاب شديد

و اسئلتك..تكشف لنا جوانب جميلة من شخصية ضيوفنا..لتزداد مشاعر الود و  الاحترام لهم

دمت بخير..صادقة

تحيـ ـ ـ ـ اتي :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

وحشتنى جداً يانادر يا اسجنجرانى أصيل

طبعاً

شكراً للمخلصة الدؤوب بوكى الشهيرة بالمهندسة ريهام

وشكراً للغالي جدو أيمن رشدى الذى جعلنى أستمع لصوتك الحنون الجاد

كنت سعيد جداااا بسماع صوتك علي الهاتف

مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## nour2005

أخي العزيز اسكندراني 

حوار جميل صريح بشفافية ومصداقية

محب للخير ويمد يد المساعدة لكل من يحتاجها 

بس إيه حكاية فوانيس نانسي ؟ وهل صحيح عندكم بلح نانسي؟  :: 

عن جد حوار جميل جداً 

كل سنة وحضرتك وأسرتك بألف خير

ويا رب يعود كل من غاب عن منتدانا الغالي.

بوكي تسلم إيدك أسئلة الحوار رائع والأسئلة زي كل مقابلاتك 

منتقاة عالفرازة 

دمتِ لنا ودائماً مجمّعة الأصحاب والأحباب في أحلى المواضيع

وكل سنة وأنتِ وأسرتك بخير

----------


## boukybouky

> *بوكي : شكراً على مجهوداتك ربنا يكرمك يا رب*


منور يا سامح  :f: 

الله يخليك العفو على ايه 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكي ,,,, 
> مجهودك مميز فى جميع مشاركاتك ,, دمتِ لنا بكل خير وعافية


ازيك يا سوما منورة يا قمراية

ربنا يخليكي و سعيدة برأيك ربنا يبارك لك

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [b]*تسلم الأيادي يا بوكي*


تسلمي يا ناريمان

و احب اشوفك دايما في رمضـان بيجمعنـا

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *وشكرا لكى يا بوكى على احلى لمة* 
> *مع احلى اسكندرانى استاذ / اسكندرانى*


منورة سابرينا  :f: 

الشكر لك لتواجدك معنا علشان اللمة تبقى حلوة

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الغالية ..ريهام
> 
> لا تزال حواراتك موضع اعجاب شديد
> 
> و اسئلتك..تكشف لنا جوانب جميلة من شخصية ضيوفنا..لتزداد مشاعر الود و  الاحترام لهم
> 
> دمت بخير..صادقة
> 
> تحيـ ـ ـ ـ اتي[/CENTER]


ايمان الجميلة منورة  :f: 

يا رب يخليكي ده بس من ذوقك

سعيدة بكلامك و ديه شهادة اعتز بها

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ نادر 
بجد حوار اكثر من رائع وانا بجد بعتبر حضرتك الأب الروحي ليه في المنتدى لأنك من الناس اللي بحس انهم بيشجعوني وبيقفوا جنبي بصدق رغم اني بعمل حركات نص كم  ::  بس والله بتبقى ظروف 
يا ريت بجد مش تزعل مني لو كنت ضايقتك في حاجة 
ولي عودة مرة اخرى للتعليق على بعض النقاط 
اختي العزيزة بوكاية المنتدى 
احسنتِ الإختيار ضيفاً وأسئلةً 
دمتِ بود دااااااااائما 
ورمضان يجمعنا دائما على خير 
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## boukybouky

> شكراً للمخلصة الدؤوب بوكى الشهيرة بالمهندسة ريهام


 ::  ربنا يخليك يا أبو أمنية 

تسلم يا رب انت منورنا  :f: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكي تسلم إيدك أسئلة الحوار رائع والأسئلة زي كل مقابلاتك 
> 
> منتقاة عالفرازة 
> 
> دمتِ لنا ودائماً مجمّعة الأصحاب والأحباب في أحلى المواضيع
> 
> وكل سنة وأنتِ وأسرتك بخير


نور ازيك سعيدة بتواجدك يا قمر

تسلمي يا جميلة ربنا يخليكي

الف شكر حقيقي على كلامك الرقيق ربنا يبارك لك

و انت طيبة و بخير و بصحة و سلام يا رب

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اختي العزيزة بوكاية المنتدى 
> احسنتِ الإختيار ضيفاً وأسئلةً 
> دمتِ بود دااااااااائما 
> ورمضان يجمعنا دائما على خير 
> تقبلوا تحياتي


أهلاً و مرحباً بك مصراوية منورة يا قمراية

ربنا يخليكي و متجمعين دايماً في الخير متحابين في الله

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## لمسه

كل عام وأنتم بقلوبنا 

كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريييييم 

كل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب واتقى


هذا هو استاذنا اجمل اسجنجر ااااااااااانى فيكى يابلدى انت واستاذ ليدر طبعا ههههههههههه

عذب...صادق...

صدق أحلام المودة
لا يضاهيها شعورٌ
أو حِدا

مخلص...ودود...


قرأت كلماتك وتبسم من حسنها خاطري 

ارتوى الظما من احاسيس الحب الصادق داخلي


لا ابااالغ في اعجاابي بك ..

اقرأ سطووورك وانااا ادعوو من كل قلبي الا تنتهي تلك السطوور ..

حروووف كااانت كمننبع النهر الذي لاينضب..

مااروعهاا من كلمااات ...وما اروعه من لقااااااااااء


لك احترامي سيدي

مودة ::h:: 


 بوكى القمر ::h::  عودا احمدا لا تغيبى عنااااااا 

تقبل مني اعجااابي وتقديري..
 :Bye2:

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل 
اسكندرانى نـــــــادر 





لقد تابعت الحوار وأستمتعت به كثيرا

سلمت يداك وفكرك المثقف الواعى الغير متشدد

وخاصة بنقطة الاختلاف وما يعانى منها الكثيرين ولكن منطقك فيها هو منطق محمود

فليس انى أختلف معك بت عدوى اللدوود ويجب على ان أتربص بك

بكل مكان هنا وهناك ولكن نظرية أحترام الاخر تعبر عن سماحة النفس أولا

ثم الوعى لشتى الثقافات التى بتنا نعتنقها او يجب علينا الأعتراف بها

وأن أردت التعبير عن اسكندرانى فالصفحات غير كافية أخى

ولكن بإيجاز شديد أسمك هو مرادف لكلمة

 نجاح ـــ تعاون ــ أنكار للذات

الذوبان داخل الكل ــــ ترميم ما يمكن له أن يتصدع طالما بالأمكان

وعن نفسى قد لمست عن قرب العمل معك ضمن فريق بأكثر من موضوع

ولمست حرصك الشديد على نجاح العمل ككل والمجموعة كلها دون نسب النجاح

لشخصك او ذاتك وأيضا تصميماتك الرائعة بكل مكان

والتى رافقت كلماتى دوما وأضافت عليها سحرا خاص بها

فشكرا لوجودك الطيب هنا معنا بكل لمساتك الكريمة وخصالك النبيلة

والشكر موصول للغالية ريهام

لأختيارتها المتأنية الجميلة لكل ضيوفها

وهذا ليس بجديد على أحلى بوكى بقلبها العامر بحب الجميع

وصراحتها الواضحة بكل حواراتها وبساطتها رغم ثقافتها العالية

وحسها الفنان الذى لامستة بأكثر من مكان وأُرجع هذا الاحساس

لاشتراكى معها بنوع الدراسة وحب الفن التشكيلى

مع خالص تحيتى

----------


## s.a.r.a

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

** boukybouky

اشكرك اختى الجميلة على الاستضافة  الممتعة 

من اسئلة  لشخصية مميزة فى الموقع 

انا يمكن جديدة  بس  فى كذا شخصية فى المنتدى 

ماشاء الله مجهودهم ومشاركاتهم  فوق العادى 

خلتينا نغوص معه فى بحر  شخصيتة 

لكى جزيل الشكر 


** اسكندرانى

استاذى الكريم  يسلمو الايادى والافكار والردود الروعة 

المملؤة بالثقافة والابداع والتميز 
ماشاء الله 

ويارب دئما متجمعين فى حب وود  ان شاء الله 

كل احترامى وتقديرى  لكم جميعا

----------


## فراشة

الغالية بوكى

كل سنة وإنت طيبة 

ويارب دايما اللمة تجمعنا على الخير والحب فى الله

فى البداية باشكرك على الحوار الجميل ده مع إنسان محترم راقى نقى فعلا

و مع أسئلة حيوية وإجابات مريحة للنفس

أخى أ / نادر

كل سنة وانت طيب ويارب دايما منور المنتدى 

فعلا أنا شفت فى المنتدى نمازج للإسكندرانية وشفت مواقف منهم

تدل على إنهم فعلا أولاد بلد وجدعان

وطبعا إنت واحد منهم

رغم إنى ماكملتش سنة بالمنتدى لكن قدرت أعرف معادن بعض الأعضاء

وحسيت انك من المعادن (النادرة)

كنت سعيدة فعلا بالعيش لحظات مع الحوار الجميل ده

وإنت سألت سؤالين وأنا هاجاوبك

الأول إنت داخل المنتدى ليه؟

أنا داخلة علشان القى لمة وأهل وأخوات

ناس أخاطبهم ويخاطبونى استفيد منهم وافيدهم

أحس انهم كلهم جنبى ولو من بعيد

والسؤال التانى

الحمد لله حققته بنسبة كبيرة

تذكرك للأعضاء الغايبين خلانى أحس ان فعلا فى وفاء حقيقى

وإنى ممكن لو غبت لأى سبب ألقى ناس تفتكرنى

بس ده برده راجع لمجهودى والبصمات اللى ممكن اتركها فى المنتدى وفى نفوس أعضاؤه

أنا طولت عليكوا بس قلت كل اللى حسيت انى عايزة اقوله

ههههههههه وبرده مش متنازلة عن العزومة وطبعا أخى استاذ سامح أول المعزومين 

تحياااااااااااااااااااااتى

(اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنى)



فراشة

----------


## القواس

*السلام على من أتبع الهدى

أولا الشكر للأخت بوكي بوكي
على الموضوع الجميل و المتكامل في وصف
أخونا الأكبر أستاذ نادر
و بصراحه لم أجد الكلمات بعد للوصفه
كريم خدوم مجامل
الخ الخ..........
و البقيه في الملحق بعد الافطار*

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ووبركاته

أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

استمتعت بإجاباتك التى تنم عن شخصية جميلة محبة للخير وإنكار الذات 

لك شكر خاص منى على دفعك للعودة لهذا المنتدى الرائع 

بوكى بوكى 
لقاءاتك هذا العام وكل عام كلها جميلة وأسئلتها منتفاة بعناية 
عرفتنا على أشخاص كرام فى المنتدى 
وكمان السنة دى ساهمت فى عودة شخصات رائعة كانت غايبة عنا

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## totatoty

> [SIZE=4]
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> أهلاً و مرحباً بك اسكندراني معنا في رمضان بيجمعنا
> و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات
> 
> اولا كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا بوكى ورمضان كريم
> أعاده الله عليكِ وعلى الأسرة الكريمة والأمة الأسلامية بالخير
> وكما عودتينا دايما بموضوعات مميزة بها اسلوب الأخت بوكى بكل ثقافتها
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أختى العزيزة بوكى بوكى كل عام وانتى بألف خير واتم صحه و أسعد حال 
ودائما ما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك الرائعه وضيوفك الكرام 
واحب ان اثنى على اسلوبك الرائع فى ادراه الحوار والأسئله الرائعه التى 
تفتح لنا قلب الضيف وتجعلنا نشعر اننا نعرفه من زمن بعيد 
فلكى كل الشكر والتقدير غاليتى  :f2: 
أخى الغالى اسكندرانى كل عام وانت والأسره الكريمه بكل خير وصحه يارب 
أعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات 
أقتباسى من ردك على اسئله الغاليه بوكى بوكى لم اجد هناك تعليق عليه 
ولكنه ينم عن اسكندرانى أصيل يحمل كل معانى الأنسان المصرى بداخله 
مع كل متغيرات العصر من حوالنا لكى نعلم ان هناك بيننا على هذه الأرض من هو 
يحتفظ بكل هذه الصفات الجميله الوفاء والإخلاص الصراحه والصدق مع النفس وغيرها من الصفات 
اعتقد ان كلماتى تعجز عن وصف اى شىء مما أود كتابته 
يكفينى اننى ولو لم اكن متواجده هنا على صفحات هذا المنتدى الرائع 
أجده يتطمن على وعلى أسرتى 
فلكل كل الود والأحترام 
واتمنى لك كل الخير  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

استاذى الفاضل القدير نادر :f2: 
الكلمات احيانا بل دائما رغم بلاغتها تعجز عن نقل التقدير والاحترام بكامل معانيهم...حوارك رائق شفاف ان دل على شىء فيدل على انسانية بشرية راقية...وخلق اعتقد اصبح نادرا...اعتقد لا يحدث ان يجد المرء نفسة اماما انسانا موثوقا فية ومن الوهلة الاولى وبدون اى تنازلات...نادر وانت النادر...شكرا ان كنت فى حياتنا قدوة ومثلا نتفاخر بة ....ونعود معة لبشريتنا وفطرتنا السلمية الطيبة.
لن انسى ان اشكر الاخت العزيزة ريم-عرفت الاسم من المداخلات-على الحوار الراقى التلقائى...كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير. :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ROOS

*الله عليك وعلى حوارك الشيق بما فيه من زكريات طابت الى كل من كان له حظ معكم 

حوار مشوق بما فيه من مواقف دارت هنا بينكم بالصحبة الطيبة 

اسعدنى ان اقرا هذه الزكريات الجميلة لاعيش معك فيها مبدع فى وصفك كاننى اقراء مسلسل او حدوتة شيقة جدااا 

ممتعة باحداث اللمة الجميلة والصحبة الحلوة فانتم خير صحبة ولمة بارك الله فيكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعا احسنت الاختيار*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستاذ نادر
بجد حضرتك من الشخصيات الجميله فى المنتدى
ربنا يكرمك يارب ويوفقك دايما
بجد مش عارفه أقول ايه غير إنى أستمتعت جدااا بالحوار

بوكى
تسلم إيدك
كل يومين بتتحفينا بلقاء جميل
ربنا يسعدك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب العشرى إسكندرانى
لا عجب من كونك إنسان عشرى بطبعك
ظهر هذا من مشاركاتك فى المنتدى
وعضد هذا كلماتك هنا فى هذا اللقاء ورؤيتك للمة العيلة
وذكرك لأسماء كثيرة جدا من أعضاء المنتدى أثق تمام الثقة فى أنك أحرجت من ذكر أضعاف هذه الأسماء لولا خشيتك من الإسهاب..
حبك للعمل الجماعى غير غريب عليك..وكذلك دعمك الدائم للموضعات المختلفة لكثير من الأعضاء..وهذا من أسرار الحب الذى يكنه لك عدد كبير ممن تعاملوا معك..
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن لماذا دخلت المنتدى فالحقيقة بأننى عندما دخلت المنتدى لأول مرة لم يكن لى هدف محدد سوى استكشاف عالم المنتديات..كانت تنقصنى معرفة كنه المنتديات..ولكن بعد فترة وجيزة إكتشفت ما يمكن أن أستفيد به من وجودى بالمنتدى..بإكتساب عدد كبير من الأصدقاء المحترمين ..وبالإستفادة من الكثير من الآراء القيمة..ومن أجل الترويح عن النفس بقراءة الكثير من الموضوعات الطريفة..وبقياس مدى تفاعل الأعضاء مع ما يستجد علينا من مستجدات الحياة..
وهكذا بعد تصحيح الهدف فقد نجحت والحمد لله فيما أبتغيه..وكم الحب والدفء والترحيب الذى حدث معى بعد رجوعى للمنتدى بعد فترة غياب ليست بالقصيرة أثبت لى بأنه يمكن أن يكون للمرء بيت وعائلة وأصدقاء هنا وفى هذا المنتدى بالتحديد..وهذا ما يدفعنى للحنين إليه تماما مثل حنينك لفانوس رمضان بتاع زمان
على أيامى أنا كان زجاج ملون وبنضع داخله شمعة  :: 
جميل حرصك على إختيار أصدقائك..وجميل وفائك وتشجيعك الدائم لكل المحيطين بك..
سعدت جدا بقراءة لقائك الجميل وكلامك التلقائى 
ونجتمع دائما على كل خير يا أخى الحبيب
وكل رمضان وإنت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
بوكى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


فى البداية اتوجه لك بالشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

وعلى هذه الدعوه التى فاقت حد  الكرم 

وهذا التجمع الملىء بالدفء والمشاعر الطيبة 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ورزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الله الحوار جميل وفيه كلام كتير قوي عايز يتقال ،
> ارجع بيتنا وأرجعلك تاني يا أستاذ نادر 
> بس ليا عندك عتاب كنت الشخص اللي توجهله كلمه وهو عارف نفسه كنت عايز تكتب هاوجه لسامح وقول بقى وهات اللي عندك ، بس لو سمحت مالكش دعوة بال9 عزومات ،  ، 8 جمبري وأسماك وواحدة على اللي هاتاكل منه فراشة 
> 
> بوكي : شكراً على مجهوداتك ربنا يكرمك يا رب*





اخى العزيز
سامح عطيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اضحك الله سنك 

وجزاك خير 

اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة ومشاعرك النبيله 

انا فعلا كنت عاوز اقول زى ما انت قلت كده 

بس مردتش احرجك 

وعلى كل حال 

خد بالك من 5 شجرات المانجه  بتوعى اللى فى الجنينه الخلفيه 

وشجرتين الجوافه  والنخله 

والحساب يجمع 

8 عزومات سمك وجمبرى فيهم حسام عمر وزيزو ومعتز 

وعزومة جندوفلى فيها الفراشة وولادها 

بجد 

دا انت حتاكل اااااااكل 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخي الحبيب الجميل نـــــادر 
> تعرف قدرك لدي ، وتعرف أنك من الأشخاص الذين أئتمنهم وأبوح لهم بما في صدري ، ولم يحدث مرة أن أخلفت معي وعدا ، أو أني كلفتك بأمر وخذلتني فيه ...
> تواجدك أخي الحبيب يخلق توازن كبير بالمنتدى ويجعل له طعماً مميزاً ، ولما لا ومن منا مثلك ؟ ..... 
> أنت من الأقلاء الثابتون على الحب وتقديم حسن الظن والمعاملة الحسنة للجميع وبذل الجهد والوقت لترسم بسمة على وجه أحبائك وتشجعهم على الإستمرار وتحثهم على إخراج طاقاتهم وتفجير إبداعاتهم .
> دعوتني لكثير من الموضوعات راجيا أن أشارك وأساهم في إبداعات الآخرين ... أشعرتني دون أن تقصد أنك تخاف على أحبائك وضيوفك أن لاينالوا الإهتمام الواجب لتفجير طاقاتهم وشحذ هممهم ودفعهم لتقديم المزيد والتعبير عن أنفسهم ..
> 
> مهما أسهبت وتكلمت بشخصك الجميل لن أوفيك حقك وبمشيئة الله أستضيفك بعد هذا الشهر المبارك لأتجول بداخل تلك الشخصية الساحرة .... إسكندراني 
> الأسكندرية تلك الدرة الساحرة التي دوماً تمنحنا رجال يعرفون كيف تكون الرجولة ..
> أسكندرية ماريا وترابها زعفران ...
> ...




اخى العزيز
ابراهيم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

جزاك الله عنى كل خير 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك وفى اسرتك 

فقد غمرتنى بفضلك وكرمك وادبك 

حقيقى مش عارف ارد على كلامك الطيب الكريم 

اسعدنى كلامك الطيب 

وشرف لى ان الاستاذ ابراهيم يكتب لى هذا الكلام 

اشكرك على تواجدك الطيب واتمنى ان نلتقى قريبا  فى الاسكندرية 

فالاسكندرية  تفخر بمن هم فى ذوقك وكرمك واخلاقك 

ربنا يديم المعروف

----------


## boukybouky

> كل عام وأنتم بقلوبنا 
> كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريييييم 
> كل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب واتقى
> 
> بوكى القمر عودا احمدا لا تغيبى عنااااااا 
> تقبل مني اعجااابي وتقديري..


و انت طيبة و بخير يا لمسة منورة  :f: 

يا رب يخليكي تسلمي 

ان شاء الله مش يكون فيه اي غياب لا انا و لا غيري

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> والشكر موصول للغالية ريهام
> 
> لأختيارتها المتأنية الجميلة لكل ضيوفها
> 
> وهذا ليس بجديد على أحلى بوكى بقلبها العامر بحب الجميع
> 
> وصراحتها الواضحة بكل حواراتها وبساطتها رغم ثقافتها العالية
> 
> وحسها الفنان الذى لامستة بأكثر من مكان وأُرجع هذا الاحساس
> ...


بل اشكر لك يا قيثارة انت منورانا دايماً و تواجدك بجد بيسعدني

ربا يخليكي يا قمراية و الف شكر على كلامك الجميل و رأيك اللي اعتز به

و يا رب دايماً الكل متجمع و اللمة تكبر و تكبر بحب حقيقي ::h:: 

ايه ده بجد احنا يعني تخصص واحدة  :good: 

خلاص احنا نعمل رابطة في المنتدى  :: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ** boukybouky
> 
> اشكرك اختى الجميلة على الاستضافة  الممتعة


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بك s.a.r.a. منورة

العفو على ايه الشكر لك لتواجدكم معنا

و سعيدة بإعجبك باللقاء

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية لله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الغالية بوكى
> كل سنة وإنت طيبة 
> ويارب دايما اللمة تجمعنا على الخير والحب فى الله
> فى البداية باشكرك على الحوار الجميل ده مع إنسان محترم راقى نقى فعلا
> و مع أسئلة حيوية وإجابات مريحة للنفس
> 
> فراشة


منورة يا فراشة  :f: 

و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب و ان شاء الله متجمعين متحابين في الله

العفو يا جميلة انا بشكرك لمشاركتك معنا و سعيدة برأيك في اللقاء

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام على من أتبع الهدى
> 
> أولا الشكر للأخت بوكي بوكي
> على الموضوع الجميل و المتكامل في وصف
> أخونا الأكبر أستاذ نادر
> *


اهلاً و مرحباً بك القواس.. بس هو ليه السلام على من اتبع الهدى ....

خليها السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  :f: 

الشكر لك لمشاركتنا و تواجدك الكريم

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ووبركاته
> بوكى بوكى 
> لقاءاتك هذا العام وكل عام كلها جميلة وأسئلتها منتفاة بعناية 
> عرفتنا على أشخاص كرام فى المنتدى 
> وكمان السنة دى ساهمت فى عودة شخصات رائعة كانت غايبة عنا
> 
> لك كل الشكر والتقدير
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركته

د/ مصطفى بجد بكون سعيدة لما بشوف مشاركة لك في اي موضوع لي :f: 

ربنا يخليك، دايماً منورنا و انا سعيدة برأيك جداً و يا رب كل غايب عن أبناء مصر يعود

و ترجع الأيام الحلوة من تاني و نتجمع كلنا و اللمة تكبر و تكبر 

و كل عام و انت طيب و بخير و تعود عليك و على أسرتك الأيام بيمن و بركات

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [CENTER]
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> أختى العزيزة بوكى بوكى كل عام وانتى بألف خير واتم صحه و أسعد حال 
> ودائما ما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك الرائعه وضيوفك الكرام 
> واحب ان اثنى على اسلوبك الرائع فى ادراه الحوار والأسئله الرائعه التى 
> تفتح لنا قلب الضيف وتجعلنا نشعر اننا نعرفه من زمن بعيد 
> فلكى كل الشكر والتقدير غاليتى


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

و انت طيبة totatoty و بخير و بصحة و سلام

يا رب يخليك انت منورانا ...و سعيدة برأيك

كل الشكر لك لمرورك و مشاركتك الكريمة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> لن انسى ان اشكر الاخت العزيزة ريم-عرفت الاسم من المداخلات-على الحوار الراقى التلقائى...كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير.


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اهلاً بك اليمامة منورة يا قمر

العفو ربنا يخليكي بس انا اسمي ريهام 

و كل عام و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الأسكندرانى أ.  \ نادر..
> كعادتى معك أحسست بصدق كبير وواضح كل كلمة قرأتها فى الحوار 
> أدام الله عليك صدق كلماتك ونقاء قلبك و صفاء روحك ......
> تقبل كامل أحترامي وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم ......
> بوكي ,,,, 
> مجهودك مميز فى جميع مشاركاتك ,, دمتِ لنا بكل خير وعافية




اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

ربنا يبارك فيك يا رب يا سوما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة  ووجودك الكريم 

الذى دائما اسعد بوجودك ومشاركاتك فى اى موضوع 

كزهرة رقيقه  فى المنتدى 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *من الحاجات المميزة فيك يا أستاذ نادر انك شخصية واضحة وصريحة* 
> *عندك طاقة كبيرة من العطاء والحب لكل اللي حواليك*
> 
> *ده اللي بلمسه من مشاركاتك وطوال وجودي معكم*
> *ربنا يكرمك وكل سنة وانت طيب*
> 
> 
> *تسلم الأيادي يا بوكي*




اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله خيرا 

ورزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

اشكرك على مشاركتك الطيبة 

واشكر لك تواجدك المميز ونشاطك الرائع فى كل قاعات المنتدى 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك 

ودائما فى تألق ونجاح 

ومبروك الفوز فى مسابقة رجال الاعمال 

ابقى  روحى استلمى الجائزة الخاصة بك 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *استاذى اسكندرانى* 
> *مرحبا بك فى لمتنا الجميلة* 
> *ومن هنا اقدم لك كلمة شكر*
> *فأنت شخص كريم تحب الخير* 
> *وتعطى الكثير دون مقابل* 
> *عندما تعمل فى المنتدى* 
> *فأنك  تعمل كأنه شغلك الشاغل* 
> *وليس عمل لمجرد التكليف* 
> *فالف شكر على وجود بيننا* 
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على  كل كلمة كتبتيها 

ربما يبارك فيك يارب 

وانا اللى اشكر على جهودك 

وتعاونك الطيب فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 

ونشاطك فى المنتدى كله 

تسلم ايدك 

واتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق دائما

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز .... إسكندرانى  :f: 

بداية أحييك على هذا الحوار الرائع والذى إستمتعت بكل حرف فيه
 :good: 
لفت نظرى إشارتك لأحد مواضيعك الرائعة وفى الحقيقة كنت قد قرأته منذ فترة وأعجبت بفكرته جدا 
فهى تحمل الكثير من معانى الوفاء والإعتراف بالجميل ... حقاً موضوع أكثر من رائع ولك كل الحق فى الإعتزاز به  :y: 

أيضاً بالنسبة لإعجابك بالمواضيع الجماعية والتى يشارك فيها أكثر من عضو ... بالفعل هذه المواضيع يكون لها طعم آخر وجاذبية شأنها شأن أى عمل جماعى ولكن يشترط لنجاحها أن تكون تحت قيادة واعية ومتفهمة لقدرات كل عضو حتى تستطيع إخراج منه أكبر قدر ممكن من طاقته وإبداعه ... ليتنا نكثر من هذه النوعية من المواضيع فهى بحق رائعة  :2: 

أستاذ نادر  :f:  كل كلمة من هذا الحوار أنبأت عن روحك المحبة والمعطاءه والتى أتمنى من الله أن يديمها عليك أخى العزيز 
 :f2: 
كل الشكر والتقدير للأخت الغالية بوكى  :f:  على حواراتها الرائعة والتى قربتنا كثيراً من أعضاء نحبهم ونكن لهم أسمى معانى التقدير والإحترام 

تحياتى وتقديرى

 :f2:

----------


## jasmine rose

لقاء جميل جداً..
أمتعتني قراءته..
شكراً أستاذ إسكندراني لتواجدك بيننا بروحك الطيبة.. كعضو و إداري  :f: 
أختي الكريمة بوكي  :f: 
ألف شكر لمجهودك و موضوعك المميز..
تحياتي
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> سلام الله عليك أستاذ نادر  
> 
> حوار جميل جدا  
> 
> بسيط و يدخل القلب مباشرة
> 
> تحدثت ببساطة و شفافية شديدة
> 
> حديثك عن الصحبة و اللمة..اكثر من رائع..مس عندي  مشاعر جميلة جدا..احتفظ بها لكل شخص غالي..اتمني أن يظل في حياتي..
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
دكتورة ايمان الشامى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

رحم الله والديك ووالدى واموات المسلمين  فى هذه الايام الطيبه 

اشكرك على كلامك الطيب 

بالفعل كلنا نردد دائما الخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية 

لكن فى التطبيق يختلف الامر 

تتحول الى اتهام وسب ولعن وخيانه وتآمر 

لمجرد اختلاف فى الرآى

وهذا الامر على كل المستويات الثقافة والاجتماعية 

وليست محصورة فى طبقة معينه  او فئه بعينها 

رغم ان سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى حديث 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "انصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما" فقال رجل: أنصره إذا كان مظلوما أفرأيت إذا كان ظالما كيف أنصره؟ قال "تحجزه أو تمنعه من الظلم فإنّ ذلك نصره".

حث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

عن رد الاخ والصديق عن الظلم واعتبر ذلك نصرا له اى للصديق 

لكننا شذا الامر منا 

واصبح ان تنصره فى ظلمه هو المطلوب 

فعلا ثقافة افتقدناها 

وافتقدنا من يستطيع ان يقول كلمة الحق بدون ان يواجه بوابل من التشنج والتعدى والسباب 

اشكرك اختى العزيزة على مداخلتك الكريمة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## boukybouky

> *الله عليك وعلى حوارك الشيق بما فيه من زكريات طابت الى كل من كان له حظ معكم 
> 
> حوار مشوق بما فيه من مواقف دارت هنا بينكم بالصحبة الطيبة 
> 
> اسعدنى ان اقرا هذه الزكريات الجميلة لاعيش معك فيها مبدع فى وصفك كاننى اقراء مسلسل او حدوتة شيقة جدااا 
> 
> ممتعة باحداث اللمة الجميلة والصحبة الحلوة فانتم خير صحبة ولمة بارك الله فيكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعا احسنت الاختيار*


اهلاً بك roos منورة 

صدقيني مش فيه اجمل من الصحبة الحلوة و اللمة التي تجمع اخوة و اخوات متحابين في الله

و كل عام و انت بصحة و سلام يا رب

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

> وحشتنى جداً يانادر يا اسجنجرانى أصيل
> 
> طبعاً
> 
> شكراً للمخلصة الدؤوب بوكى الشهيرة بالمهندسة ريهام
> 
> وشكراً للغالي جدو أيمن رشدى الذى جعلنى أستمع لصوتك الحنون الجاد
> 
> كنت سعيد جداااا بسماع صوتك علي الهاتف
> ...




اخى الطيب الكريم 
ابو امنيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله خيرا 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اسرتك 

ويرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى
> تسلم إيدك
> كل يومين بتتحفينا بلقاء جميل
> ربنا يسعدك


اهلاً و مرحباً بك أخت ضابط شرطة

منورة يا قمراية تسلمي يا رب  :f: 

ربنا يخليكي و سعيدة برأيك 

و ربنا يبارك فيكي و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اختى العزيزة 
> بوكى 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> فى البداية اتوجه لك بالشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
> 
> وعلى هذه الدعوه التى فاقت حد  الكرم 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

العفو على ايه اسكندراني الشكر لك فأنت نجم هذا اللقاء

حقيقي انا سعيدة اكثر من اي أحد بهذه اللمة و الصحبة الرائعة

ربنا يجمعنا دايماً على خير يا رب و يبعد عننا النفوس المريضة

ربنا يخليك و يتقبل منا جميعاً

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [SIZE=3][COLOR=darkorchid]كل الشكر والتقدير للأخت الغالية بوكى  على حواراتها الرائعة والتى قربتنا كثيراً من أعضاء نحبهم ونكن لهم أسمى معانى التقدير والإحترام 
> 
> تحياتى وتقديرى


منورة يا جيهان  :f: 

ربنا يخليكي و يبارك فيكي متشكرة اوي

سعيدة ان رمضان بيجمعنا أضاف هذا العام لكم 

و ان شاء الله الكل يتقرب من بعض و ما يكون فيه بعد أبداً

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [أختي الكريمة بوكي 
> ألف شكر لمجهودك و موضوعك المميز..
> تحياتي


اهلاً بك jasmine rose منورة

يا رب يخليكي العفو على ايه التميز بيتواجد بتواجدكم الكريم

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخي العزيز اسكندراني 
> 
> حوار جميل صريح بشفافية ومصداقية
> 
> محب للخير ويمد يد المساعدة لكل من يحتاجها 
> 
> بس إيه حكاية فوانيس نانسي ؟ وهل صحيح عندكم بلح نانسي؟ 
> 
> عن جد حوار جميل جداً 
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة وكل اهل لبنان بخير 

اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه الكريمة 

حضرتك  اخت بمعنى كلمة اخت 

قلب طيب ويد ممدوده بالحب والخير للجميع 

ربنا يرزقك الفضل والعفو والعافيه دائما يارب 

بخصوص فانوس نانسى عجرم 

على مايبدو ان ايضا  هناك سعى دؤوب ومنظم

 لطمس كل ما هو منقوش فى وجداننا 

فتحول الفانوس الزجاج ابو شمعة 

الى فانوس بلاستيك 

وبدلا من اغنية وحوى يا وحوى 

اصبح يغنى احبه اه احبك لا 

وفانوس اخر على شكل المفتش كورمبو 

وفانوس على شكل انسان الى 

اما البلح فحدثى ولا حرج

بلح نانسى عجرم 

وبلح فيفى عبده 

وصدق من قال 

نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا و ما لزماننا عيب سوانا

تخيلى فى بلاد العرب والنخيل فى كل صحرائها 

ولا نجد من الاسماء الا اسماء هؤلاء 

وفى بلاد الفانوس مظهر من مظاهرها فى رمضان 

ونستورده من الصين 

و...و...و... 

وجعت دماغك وقلبت المواجع 

تصدقى

 خايف انزل اشترى كنافة 

يقولولى  فى كنافة اليسا مستورده من  الصين 

دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

> استاذ نادر 
> بجد حوار اكثر من رائع وانا بجد بعتبر حضرتك الأب الروحي ليه في المنتدى لأنك من الناس اللي بحس انهم بيشجعوني وبيقفوا جنبي بصدق رغم اني بعمل حركات نص كم  بس والله بتبقى ظروف 
> يا ريت بجد مش تزعل مني لو كنت ضايقتك في حاجة 
> ولي عودة مرة اخرى للتعليق على بعض النقاط 
> اختي العزيزة بوكاية المنتدى 
> احسنتِ الإختيار ضيفاً وأسئلةً 
> دمتِ بود دااااااااائما 
> ورمضان يجمعنا دائما على خير 
> تقبلوا تحياتي




ابنتى العزيزة 
مصراوية جدا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير على كلامك الطيب 

اشكرك على كل كلمة 

حضرتك من الشخصيات المميزة 

التى ارى فيها موهبة جميله فى الكتابة 

وليست الكتابة 

لكن الكتابة المفيده 

التى تقدم ما يفيد الانسان 

وموضوعاتك فى قاعة رجال الاعمال شاهده على ذلك 

اتمنى ان تكملى تحقيق هدفك وطموحك فى تقديم كل ما هو مفيد للاخرين 

ويجزيك الله عنه خيرا ان شاء الله 

دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كل عام وأنتم بقلوبنا 
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريييييم 
> 
> كل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب واتقى
> 
> 
> هذا هو استاذنا اجمل اسجنجر ااااااااااانى فيكى يابلدى انت واستاذ ليدر طبعا ههههههههههه
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
لمسه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ربنا يكرمك يارب 

جزاك الله كل خير 

اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 

انا اللى ببقى سعيد بمداخلاتك ومشاركاتك الطيبه 

ودايما الاسكندرانية متجمعين بخير  

وعلى راسهم الحبيب فى الله ليدر 

ربنا يرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى الفاضل 
> اسكندرانى نـــــــادر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لقد تابعت الحوار وأستمتعت به كثيرا
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اولادك واسرتك وكل حياتك 

لا اجد من الكلمات ما اشكرك  به على جميل فضلك 

لا املك الا ان ادعو لك الله سبحانه وتعالى 

ان يرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ** boukybouky
> 
> اشكرك اختى الجميلة على الاستضافة  الممتعة 
> 
> من اسئلة  لشخصية مميزة فى الموقع 
> 
> انا يمكن جديدة  بس  فى كذا شخصية فى المنتدى 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
s.a.r.a
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على وجودك الكريم 

وكلماتك الطيبه 

جزاك الله خير 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الغالية بوكى
> 
> كل سنة وإنت طيبة 
> 
> ويارب دايما اللمة تجمعنا على الخير والحب فى الله
> 
> فى البداية باشكرك على الحوار الجميل ده مع إنسان محترم راقى نقى فعلا
> 
> و مع أسئلة حيوية وإجابات مريحة للنفس
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
فراشة
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

 الله يكرمك ويبارك فى اولادك يارب 

سعيد بوجودك الطيب وكلماتك الكريمة 

واذا كنتى عرفتى ان الاسكندرانية جدعان ولاد بلد 

فهذا ماهو الا قليل بجوار جدعنة الصعيده 

وحضرتك خير مثال 

وطبعا النموذج الطيب بيننا سامح عطيه 

بالفعل ستجدى فى المنتدى صفوه من الاخوة والاصدقاء الاوفياء 

بس زى ما حضرتك قلتى 

لازم انتى تكونى بنفس الخلق وعلى نفس المستوى 

وتقدمى وتزرعى الموده لتجنى ثمار ما زرعتى محبه واخوه وصدق 

فالأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعرف منها ائتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف


ربنا يجزيك خير يارب

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام على من أتبع الهدى
> 
> أولا الشكر للأخت بوكي بوكي
> على الموضوع الجميل و المتكامل في وصف
> أخونا الأكبر أستاذ نادر
> و بصراحه لم أجد الكلمات بعد للوصفه
> كريم خدوم مجامل
> الخ الخ..........
> و البقيه في الملحق بعد الافطار*







اخى العزيز 
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك 

انت حتجيب اللى عليك امتى 

العزومة اللى  عليك مش عاوز تخلصها 

طيب خدنا حتى سيدى المرسى ابو العباس 

ولا حتى نجيلك احنا سيدى ابراهيم الدسوقى 

ربنا يكرمك اخ فاضل ذو خلق ورجوله وشهامة ولاد البلد 

دمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ووبركاته
> 
> أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 
> 
> استمتعت بإجاباتك التى تنم عن شخصية جميلة محبة للخير وإنكار الذات 
> 
> لك شكر خاص منى على دفعك للعودة لهذا المنتدى الرائع 
> 
> بوكى بوكى 
> ...







اخى العزيز 
دكتور مصطفى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 

سعيد بتواجدك الطيب 

ربنا يكرمك يارب 

ويبارك فى ولادك 

ونتقابل فى اقرب فرصة ان شاء الله 

دمت بخير

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



اسكندرانى هو رمز النجاح و الاعمال الجماعية

فى منتدى ابناء مصر 



اسكندرانى مجرد تواجد اسمه فى عنوان لموضوع ما كفيل

بتحقيق نسب مشاهدات و مشاركات قياسية



اسكندرانى هو عاشق الزهور و الجمال



اسكندرانى هو اللى ح يعزمنى على اكلة سمك بعد العيد   :: 

 :f:   :f:   :f: 

 تقبل  منى اخى العزيز هذه الورود كنوع من التقدير و الشكر لك

 :f:   :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> أختى العزيزة بوكى بوكى كل عام وانتى بألف خير واتم صحه و أسعد حال 
> ودائما ما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك الرائعه وضيوفك الكرام 
> واحب ان اثنى على اسلوبك الرائع فى ادراه الحوار والأسئله الرائعه التى 
> تفتح لنا قلب الضيف وتجعلنا نشعر اننا نعرفه من زمن بعيد 
> فلكى كل الشكر والتقدير غاليتى 
> أخى الغالى اسكندرانى كل عام وانت والأسره الكريمه بكل خير وصحه يارب 
> أعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات 
> أقتباسى من ردك على اسئله الغاليه بوكى بوكى لم اجد هناك تعليق عليه 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


جزاك الله كل خير 

الف شكر على وجودك الطيب 

وكلماتك الكريمة 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اسرتك يارب 

و يرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> استاذى الفاضل القدير نادر
> الكلمات احيانا بل دائما رغم بلاغتها تعجز عن نقل التقدير والاحترام بكامل معانيهم...حوارك رائق شفاف ان دل على شىء فيدل على انسانية بشرية راقية...وخلق اعتقد اصبح نادرا...اعتقد لا يحدث ان يجد المرء نفسة اماما انسانا موثوقا فية ومن الوهلة الاولى وبدون اى تنازلات...نادر وانت النادر...شكرا ان كنت فى حياتنا قدوة ومثلا نتفاخر بة ....ونعود معة لبشريتنا وفطرتنا السلمية الطيبة.
> لن انسى ان اشكر الاخت العزيزة ريم-عرفت الاسم من المداخلات-على الحوار الراقى التلقائى...كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير.




اختى العزيزة 
اليمامة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

جزاك الله كل خير 

حقيقى مش عارف اقول ايه 

ربنا يبارك فى ولادك حمزة وادم ويجعلهم قرة عين لك ولابوهم 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الله عليك وعلى حوارك الشيق بما فيه من زكريات طابت الى كل من كان له حظ معكم 
> 
> حوار مشوق بما فيه من مواقف دارت هنا بينكم بالصحبة الطيبة 
> 
> اسعدنى ان اقرا هذه الزكريات الجميلة لاعيش معك فيها مبدع فى وصفك كاننى اقراء مسلسل او حدوتة شيقة جدااا 
> 
> ممتعة باحداث اللمة الجميلة والصحبة الحلوة فانتم خير صحبة ولمة بارك الله فيكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعا احسنت الاختيار*




اختى العزيزة 
ROOS
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على وجودك الطيب الكريم 

اللمه الحلو دائما تحلو بتواجدكم الكريم الطيب 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أستاذ نادر
> بجد حضرتك من الشخصيات الجميله فى المنتدى
> ربنا يكرمك يارب ويوفقك دايما
> بجد مش عارفه أقول ايه غير إنى أستمتعت جدااا بالحوار
> 
> بوكى
> تسلم إيدك
> كل يومين بتتحفينا بلقاء جميل
> ربنا يسعدك




اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على كلمات الطيبة 

وتواجدك الكريم 

لا املك الا ان اقول ان حضرتك اخت كريمة 

غفر الله لاخونا ضابط شرطه واسكنه فسيح جناته 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى الحبيب العشرى إسكندرانى
> لا عجب من كونك إنسان عشرى بطبعك
> ظهر هذا من مشاركاتك فى المنتدى
> وعضد هذا كلماتك هنا فى هذا اللقاء ورؤيتك للمة العيلة
> وذكرك لأسماء كثيرة جدا من أعضاء المنتدى أثق تمام الثقة فى أنك أحرجت من ذكر أضعاف هذه الأسماء لولا خشيتك من الإسهاب..
> حبك للعمل الجماعى غير غريب عليك..وكذلك دعمك الدائم للموضعات المختلفة لكثير من الأعضاء..وهذا من أسرار الحب الذى يكنه لك عدد كبير ممن تعاملوا معك..
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن لماذا دخلت المنتدى فالحقيقة بأننى عندما دخلت المنتدى لأول مرة لم يكن لى هدف محدد سوى استكشاف عالم المنتديات..كانت تنقصنى معرفة كنه المنتديات..ولكن بعد فترة وجيزة إكتشفت ما يمكن أن أستفيد به من وجودى بالمنتدى..بإكتساب عدد كبير من الأصدقاء المحترمين ..وبالإستفادة من الكثير من الآراء القيمة..ومن أجل الترويح عن النفس بقراءة الكثير من الموضوعات الطريفة..وبقياس مدى تفاعل الأعضاء مع ما يستجد علينا من مستجدات الحياة..
> وهكذا بعد تصحيح الهدف فقد نجحت والحمد لله فيما أبتغيه..وكم الحب والدفء والترحيب الذى حدث معى بعد رجوعى للمنتدى بعد فترة غياب ليست بالقصيرة أثبت لى بأنه يمكن أن يكون للمرء بيت وعائلة وأصدقاء هنا وفى هذا المنتدى بالتحديد..وهذا ما يدفعنى للحنين إليه تماما مثل حنينك لفانوس رمضان بتاع زمان
> على أيامى أنا كان زجاج ملون وبنضع داخله شمعة 
> ...




اخى العزيز
أبو لبنى وليلى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


فخور ان حضرتك تكتب لى هذا الكلام 

جزاك الله كل خير 


حضرتك ستكون دائما الصديق والاخ الوفى لكل عضو فى المنتدى 

بما زرعته من موده  ومعروف 

وما قدمته لكل عضو من نصيحه واخوه صادقة 

ربنا يابارك فى لبنى وليلى ويجعلهم قرة عين لك ولامهم 

واتمنى ان تتواجد دائما معنا 

فامثالك  من يفخر بهم  المنتدى 

وايضا يفخر بهم اصدقائهم 

واعتبر نفسى ممن يفخرو بشرف التعرف على حضرتك 

دمت بخير

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

اخى الراقى 

*اسكندرانى*

لقد قلت الراقى لاحساسى بك متألق بجميع النواحى
فأنت شخص معطاء ومحترم
دائما ما تسبقنا بالواجب والتهنئة والتحية والمباركة
أحس بالصدق الوضوح البالغين عند متابعة حروفك واحاديثك الشيقة
احس بجدعنة ولاد البلد ورقى ولاد الزوات وطيبة اهل زمان
تابعت معك لقائك الشيق والذى زاد من رصيدك بالاحترام والود
مع انك ما افتكرتنى بالى غايبين  :Lol2: 
دمت متألقاً بمشاركاتك المتميزة وكرم اخلاقك المعهود وطيب اصلك
ربى يسعد ايامك ويحفظك من كل شر


اختى النشيطة الطيبة

*بوكى بوكى*

مجهود متميز لاخت رائعة
اعاده الله عليكى وعلى اسرتك الكريمة بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى العزيز .... إسكندرانى 
> 
> بداية أحييك على هذا الحوار الرائع والذى إستمتعت بكل حرف فيه
> 
> لفت نظرى إشارتك لأحد مواضيعك الرائعة وفى الحقيقة كنت قد قرأته منذ فترة وأعجبت بفكرته جدا 
> فهى تحمل الكثير من معانى الوفاء والإعتراف بالجميل ... حقاً موضوع أكثر من رائع ولك كل الحق فى الإعتزاز به 
> 
> أيضاً بالنسبة لإعجابك بالمواضيع الجماعية والتى يشارك فيها أكثر من عضو ... بالفعل هذه المواضيع يكون لها طعم آخر وجاذبية شأنها شأن أى عمل جماعى ولكن يشترط لنجاحها أن تكون تحت قيادة واعية ومتفهمة لقدرات كل عضو حتى تستطيع إخراج منه أكبر قدر ممكن من طاقته وإبداعه ... ليتنا نكثر من هذه النوعية من المواضيع فهى بحق رائعة 
> 
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
جيهان محمد على 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله عنى كل خير 

ورزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة 

التى افخر انها من انسانة مميزة 

اكتسبت مكانة مميزة بين الجميع 

بما تقدمه من ثقافة وعلم واخلاق واسلوب راقى فى الحوار النقاش 

جزاك الله عنى خير 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> لقاء جميل جداً..
> أمتعتني قراءته..
> شكراً أستاذ إسكندراني لتواجدك بيننا بروحك الطيبة.. كعضو و إداري 
> أختي الكريمة بوكي 
> ألف شكر لمجهودك و موضوعك المميز..
> تحياتي




اختى العزيزة 
jasmine rose
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله خيرا 

شكرا على  كلماتك الكريمة 

وتواجك الطيب 

ربنا يرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> اسكندرانى هو رمز النجاح و الاعمال الجماعية
> 
> فى منتدى ابناء مصر 
> 
> 
> ...




اخى العزيز 
ليدر 
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى ولادك واسرتك يارب 

اشهد الله انى احبك فى الله 

ربنا يكرمك يارب 



هى عزومة السمك دى مش عليك يا ليدر ولا انت نسيت 

ربنا يكرمك يارب 

دمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخى الراقى 
> 
> *اسكندرانى*
> 
> لقد قلت الراقى لاحساسى بك متألق بجميع النواحى
> فأنت شخص معطاء ومحترم
> دائما ما تسبقنا بالواجب والتهنئة والتحية والمباركة
> أحس بالصدق الوضوح البالغين عند متابعة حروفك واحاديثك الشيقة
> احس بجدعنة ولاد البلد ورقى ولاد الزوات وطيبة اهل زمان
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
همس المشاعر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله خيرا 

والله مش عارف ارد على كلامك بايه 

ولا اقول لك ايه 

اذا كان هناك من يجب ان اشكرهم فحضرتك من اوائل من لهم الشكر 
 ومعك ليدر وبيدو وامير المصرى وابن طيبه 
وكل من شارك معنا فى مسابقة اوسكار 

حضرتك اللى توصف بنموذج من التعاون والاخلاص والتفانى فى العمل 


وعدم ذكرى لاسمك فى الغائبين 

فحضرتك لم تغيبى حتى اسال عنك 

فحضرتك دائما متواجده 

واحنا ( وخدى بالك من احنا )عارفين مكانك 

ونقدر نجيبك فى اى وقت

اشكرك مرة اخرى على كلماتك الطيبة 

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب 

ايه رايك فى عزومة سمك  وكيلو بسبوسة وتنسحبى من مسابقة احلى توقيع  

دمتى بكل خير دائما

----------

